

Fedora Looks To Replace MySQL With MariaDB - Tsiolkovsky
http://www.phoronix.com/scan.php?page=news_item&px=MTI4MDY

======
runarb
"MySQL will continue to be available for at least one release, but MariaDB
will become the default."

One release? Replacing MySQL may be the correct move, but is't one Fedora
release cycle only 5-6 months? That is't enough time... There is a lot of code
out there relying on MySQL. Drop-in compatibly or not, thing can break, so we
need time to test and migrate.

